# best algae scrubber?



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

i got hella brown algae showing up i think due to over feeding, i have a baby n i try to make sure he gets flakes :/

i havent fed in three days but i bought a magnet scrubber, i noticed they had a cheap razor one but i figured the magnet would be more beneficial since my hand wont be in the water

which is better? i dont know how the magnet would work i dont see any sharp edges on it i can still return it >< was kinda pricey


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i have never used a magnet one, i use teh mitt just put it on yoru hand and whip and sccrub the sides, and top of the tank, takes care of what builbs up on it for me, plus it will not scratch the tank, it only cost about 5 bucks


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

IMO, magnets are only convenient if you have a large tank.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

well i cudnt hepl myself i really wanted to clean my ugly dirty tank

i regret buying the magnet because i cant get hard to reach spot near plants and behind the filter but it worked ok, enough to make it look clean but i have to scrub several times! ><


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

what you could do if you dont like it, post it on craigslist or post it on here to sell and get somthing else that would work easier for you,


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

^ adding onto that.

Aquabid and Ebay works too. ;D


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

On smaller tanks I just use an old credit card it doesn't scratch the glass and does a pretty good job. some tanks I use the magnet ones and on the 220 I use a long handled one with a blade on it. (and still can't reach all the way down)


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

do snails that come in plants eat them at all? ihave a buncha snails kinda hoped they would clean it up but i dont think they eat it


----------

